# "Reached daily quota of 6 results" - WTF?



## twilyth (Nov 24, 2010)

I know I've seen this message before but shit if I can remember what causes it.

It just turned up on the new X6 and now that machine is just sitting there with no wu's.

Anyone remember what this is about?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't believe no one has ever had this problem.

Anyway, it turns out that for some unknown reason, the machine getting this error had dumped errors on a couple of dozen wu's.  Virtually all of them however showed up with no CPU time, so obviously they weren't machine errors.  Just to be sure I did a quick 5 IBT run on max which came up fine - actually generated slightly lower temps than when I ran it a few weeks ago.

Apparently when the servers see that a device has too many errors, they limit the number of wu's you can have until the problem is resolved.  I guess last nights run of 6 units was fine since I have a full queue today.

I had trouble tracking down the error because I included the "6" in the quoted string.  That number will reflect the number of cores running.  When I did the search without the 6, I got some hits that were useful and helped me figure out what was going on.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it working now?


----------

